# Cleaning the wiring tubes*?



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't think of the name of the tubes that the wiring runs through going from my console to the back. Anyway, has anyone on here devised a good way to clean them? 

When I pulled my old engine off along with all of the wiring and steering, it was super gross. Everything was oily, greasy, nasty and I would like to clean those tubes out before I run my new rigging for my new engine. 

I thought about spraying a degreaser in them and rinsing them out but I don't think it will get the job done. I'm considering a large pipe cleaner, if they make such a thing. 

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

"Wire chase" is the term your looking for. I would saturate a rag with a strong solution of Purple Power, attach it to the chase wire your gonna use to pull your new rigging in. Plastic coated aircraft cable is what I use. 2-3 passes running water thru after each should do it.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> "Wire chase" is the term your looking for. I would saturate a rag with a strong solution of Purple Power, attach it to the chase wire your gonna use to pull your new rigging in. Plastic coated aircraft cable is what I use. 2-3 passes running water thru after each should do it.


Thanks for the idea!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Always pull an extra wire or small rope so you can leave one to pull the new stuff in the wire way or conduit.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Absolutely, I did manage to muster up enough sense to do that. I'm in the process of completely re doing my boat. Well, for the most part, fixing everything that needs repair, new paint, new engine, etc.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

BlaineAtk said:


> Thanks for the idea!


No problem.
What kind of boat?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

It's an older 21 cape horn. I just recently purchased a four stroke and figured while the wallet was out I may as well drain it. Lol


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

McMaster-Carr is a good source to look through for tube brushes. I use this company a lot to order all sorts of tools, equipment, and supplies.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

A lot of that greasy nasty stuff was probably used as a pulling lubricant to get everything through the wire conduit. As yours gets fuller you will need something also.


----------

